# last Aussie Lighthorseman Passes Away



## Emac44 (Feb 23, 2007)

Australia lost its last legacy to World War 1 veteran Light Horse man in the passing of Albert Whitmore from South Australia. Who had served with the 9th Australian Light Horse in Palistine. I will place the link below for some Australian Military History and the passing of Albert Whitmore on July 26th 2001 aged 102

Personal Histories WW1: Albert Whitmore


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## v2 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------

